
Show HN: Turtle – Share and discover dev and startup tools - thojest
https://turtle.community/
======
thojest
Hi HN, I am one of the creators of Turtle. There are many tools which are
extremely useful for developers but it is sometimes hard to find them. Usually
they are shared between colleagues, you discover them on some insider blogs or
they are shared in these huge lists of dev resources.

We wanted to make this discovery/sharing process as easy as possible and
create a place where you can easily collect them but also have a stream, which
is configurable based on your interests.

------
gramakri
Are the tools curated by you ? How can one submit new tools ?

~~~
quambene
There are a ton of websites which are self-curated tool lists. We wanted to
build a community around sharing and discovering tools instead, i.e. anybody
can share tools without friction.

Just log in and post your link. You can also use our browser extensions [1, 2]
and post your discovery on Turtle via shortcut CTRL+Space.

[1]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/turtle/aoegflcmicj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/turtle/aoegflcmicjlmcmfmglmjabldobanaei)

[2] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/turtle-
networ...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/turtle-network/)

